# Is this a dumb idea?



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure will be worth the bits it's written on but here goes. I just purchased a UR HTM MX-700 and one of my DVD players might not be in their database. I have a Panasonic DVD-F65K. I was wondering if it would be worth much to plug in an IR sensor (Serial or USB) and attempt to read the signals for each of the buttons sequences. From this it would be simple to generate a table for most any remote (yes/no) ? The IR HW costs about $40 U.S. + shipping and the software I could write myself.

Would this be helpful for anything? :huh:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to make sure I understand your ultimate purpose, you want to be able to control your Panasonic DVD player with your new remote. If so...

I'm not totally familiar with that remote, but I understand you can connect it to a PC and pick a component to import codes for. If you can't find that particular model, I'm almost positive another Panasonic player's codes would work. 

I think you and I have the same DVD player. I had another carousel model before the F65K that was programmed into my pronto remote. The only change I think I had to make was related to changing disks -- my old remote had a direct (single) button changing scheme instead of having to press "Disk" then 1-5. So, I'd look for another player that has a similar remote, and I'd bet that will work fine for you.

I'd try that before plunking down another $40+.

All that being said, I'm surprised the codes for that remote isn't in UR's library. I didn't think the unit was that old/esoteric. :scratch: 

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you still have your DVD player's remote you can simply learn it... the head to head way. 

Plug your remote up to your computer via the cable. Open up your editor program and (1) Select DVD/Page One, (2) Select button to learn, (3) Click on the Learn button and with the two units head to head press the button on your DVD player remote that you want the button you selected on the MX-700 to learn (in this case it's the Play button), (4) Save the button (5) It will show learned and saved in this area after each step, (6) Save your file and then download it to your MX-700 after you are done learning and saving all your buttons.










Not sure it the codes for an F87 would work but Remote Central has those codes for the MX-700 you could try. You might also make a post over there and ask if anyone happens to have that DVD player and the codes. They are usually pretty good about helping.

EDIT: Yep, I didn't even think about the idea in zorax2's post below... that could be easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Go to http://www.remotecentral.com/ Do a search of the Pronto library, import it into the Universal Browser of the URC software and you should be good to go. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Hilarious - Sonny and I had essentially the same idea at the same time. Yes - Sonny's idea is the easiest - simply learn the codes in. Use the little button to the right of the learn button to learn all of your remote's codes in sequence. It goes a lot faster if you are trying to learn a whole remote.


----------

